# Not diagnosed with IBS but maybe someone can relate?



## Jordanlouise26 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Ive never done this before but its worth a shot. Im currently 16 and a junior in high school. My first semester of sophomore year, I was taking a test in my psychology class. I started to feel gassy and naturally squeezed to keep it in, it was almost like the gas sucked back up into my stomach and it made this awful noise. It had never happened before, I was crying in my seat because I was too scared to get up. I finally asked to go to the bathroom and I never came back. I spoke to my teachers and I did all my school work in the library. I couldnt function in a classroom. I started counseling but didnt know how to explain to my counselor that my gas was the problem. This were better the start of this year, but I have new classes now and I cant handle it. I try to sit in the classroom where no one is around me, so if my stomach starts going crazy no one hears. My stomach only will do it when its quiet or when Im in the car with people because I feel like if I need to pass gas or let my stomach rumble I have no escape. I sit by myself in most of my classes and sometimes take my tests in the hall. I will listen for any noise during class time, I cant stand silence now. When I feel it coming on, Ill zip and unzip by back pack, or flip through my papers. Something where theres at least some noise to calm me down. I just want to be normal and be able to exam and test like everyone else. Im always anxious at school and done know how to stop. Maybe anxiety meds? I thought for a while maybe I was lactose intolerant or gluten intolerant but that doesnt seem to be it. I hate going to class because its always so quiet. If it starts to happen I sit on the edge of my seat and bounce my leg a lot, like I cant sit still. Im not sure if anyone else has this same problem but it would be nice to know Im not the only one. Thanks for reading )


----------



## mirnalee (Jan 31, 2018)

You're not the only one. I'm a junior in college and I have the same problem. It always seems to be the worst at the beginning of the semester when I'm not used to the class. Being really close to people and it being quiet just makes me more anxious. I try to calm my mind and relax. Sometimes fidgeting or playing with something helps. I'm not sure how to stop it. I don't have any advice, just wanted you to know that you're not alone.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

I have the same problem, going into quiet environments for me is stressful. If I know I am going to be in that type of situation the day before and that day I make sure to eat proper foods that will not aggravate my stomach even more. I have not figured out to resolve this issue unfortunately.


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

Im 45 and I get it! Do NOT get on meds. You absolutely dont need them. 
We as older ones can relate. Your just having the typical OMG moments in front of your peers. 
Eat very mild food before school. Very bland. Give yourself extra time so you can let out any gas before you arrive. Thats what I do before an appt or meetings. 
And RELAX. If your tummy makes a noise that is normal. But yeah. It would be nice to have some white noise in classrooms wouldnt it? 
And your classmates ultimately dont care. Seriously. The more nervous you are it can make them nervous. 
Just try to say: hey body function. Like whatever&#128580; &#129322;


----------

